# Got permision to cycle around the world (well actually she left which amounts to same)



## sparkyman (30 Aug 2013)

After years of wanting but being unwilling to sacrifice my relationship, seems I am now free to live my dream...

Not the way I would have liked it but the result is almost the same.

So house is up for sale! bike is being sorted (I have Surly Long Haul Trucker) just needs service and a few new parts.

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zvknMQwRbqE8.koJ6APqy28xg key points no idea if my 50 year old body will make it all the way but I am going to try...

So come on someone buy my ruddy house 

Sparkyman


----------



## Spoked Wheels (30 Aug 2013)

wow that's a lot of pedalling. I'm guessing you have enough experience in touring to start with.

Wish you all the best and I'll follow your adventure


----------



## sparkyman (30 Aug 2013)

Done some, longest being to Rome in 17 days.. this is going to be a whole new kettle of fish..

Will take it slow max of 60-80 miles a day no more 100+ and with plenty of breaks to sight see.

Dreading a bit as is scary but that is out weighed by excitement of all these places i have dreamt of all these years.

Sparkyman


----------



## stephenjubb (30 Aug 2013)

sparkyman said:


> After years of wanting but being unwilling to sacrifice my relationship, seems I am now free to live my dream...
> 
> Not the way I would have liked it but the result is almost the same.
> 
> ...


 

Not wanting to ask anything too personal did she leave because you want to cycle the world or for other reasons (specifics I do not need to know).

If for other reasons then you now have a great opportunity at 50 whilst still fit etc.

If she left, for you want to tour, then good luck and enjoy, your living your life to the the full (by our interpretation anyway) and not limited by what is described as a conventional lifestyle (house, job, kids..... etc).


----------



## Hitchington (30 Aug 2013)

Good for you, what an adventure you will have! Good luck!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Aug 2013)

I'll give you £200 for the house if it helps.

Hope the trip exceeds your expectations.


----------



## sparkyman (30 Aug 2013)

stephenjubb said:


> Not wanting to ask anything too personal did she leave because you want to cycle the world or for other reasons (specifics I do not need to know).
> 
> If for other reasons then you now have a great opportunity at 50 whilst still fit etc.
> 
> If she left, for you want to tour, then good luck and enjoy, your living your life to the the full (by our interpretation anyway) and not limited by what is described as a conventional lifestyle (house, job, kids..... etc).


 
She left for own reasons, Though I suspect my that cycling was one of them..


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Aug 2013)

At first I wondered if you could raffle your house as a prize but having googled, it seems to create more problems than it solves!

Why not put your house up for auction on Facebook/ ebay, which could go viral all over the world [seeing as Blackpool is a major tourist attraction.... ] and if you're lucky might just raise lots of public/ media interest particularly if you work with a local charity you support and all the publicity will then help to get sponsorship deals and get you leads into places you want to visit that would otherwise not be open to you as a tourist... it all comes down to planning and free marketing. You might even get a book deal or you could do a video diary... [with Charliewhatshisfacethatknowsewanmcgregor]

Sounds fantastic! Have a great time!


----------



## Bodhbh (30 Aug 2013)

I know a little how it feels as a couple of years ago I got made redundant and decided to bugger off for several months on the bike. I was just around Europe tho, sounds like you're plans are far far more ambitious.

Good luck with it, turn a negative into a positive. Might not get another chance and you're a long time dead etc.


----------



## Booyaa (30 Aug 2013)

Sounds great, hope you have an amazing time!


----------



## Cycleops (30 Aug 2013)

You're a very brave man! Good luck. You can always come down and visit me in Ghana if you wish. Just remember it is very hot in Africa so you need to drink plenty of water.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2013)

sparkyman said:


> After years of wanting but being unwilling to sacrifice my relationship, seems I am now free to live my dream...
> 
> Not the way I would have liked it but the result is almost the same.
> 
> ...


 
If you don't have a time limit, you can take as long as you like, so no reason why you can't make it all the way. Jealous. That will be an amazing experience.


----------



## Licramite (30 Aug 2013)

well I would avoid the middle east right now, - but live the dream.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Aug 2013)

Blimey....bit of a ride that

...well if you are over the split emotionally then why not...and at 50 you are easy young enough to do it still...in fact you got me thinking...


----------



## Licramite (30 Aug 2013)

I just mentioned it to my wife, I want a divorce so I can cycle around the world , but she no I have to cut the grass tonight.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Aug 2013)

I have to pick up daughter's boyfriend from the station so I'm not setting off today either.


----------



## MarkF (30 Aug 2013)

Sounds great Sparkyman, I wish I could do the same, I worry I might get too old before I can do r.e.a.l.l.y long tour, I am 50 too. I know my cycling drives Mrs Mark nuts, was wondering what other things, specifically, caused your wife to leave........

My friends wife walked out 3 years back, since, he's lived in Amsterdam, Barcelona and is currently employed teaching English in Bangkok, happy as Larry he is.


----------



## Brandane (30 Aug 2013)

Brilliant plan Sparkyman . I am now 51 with not much in the way of commitments in the UK.. Semi retired and a job that is just a hobby; and a flat which I would be delighted to see the back of (if anyone would be stupid enough to buy the God forsaken place).

The major fly in the ointment for me are one or two medical concerns which give me no problems for most of the time, but sod's law says that when you really need the NHS you will be up a mountain on the other side of the world . Getting travel insurance even to go to Europe for a week is a headache, so I think the insurance companies might have more than a wee laugh to themselves if I was to ask for worldwide cover while I cycle round the globe.

Hence why I prefer to go for shorter trips, but more regularly. Good luck with this if you ever get round to doing it; I will be well jealous.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Aug 2013)

My wife's wondering why I'm looking at her in that peculiar fashion ...


----------



## mcshroom (30 Aug 2013)

Good luck on your ride Sparkyman (I've just bought a house so not in the market - sorry )

A friend of mine toured from Darlington to Nepal a couple years ago. If you fancy having a look at what he did then his blog is here: -
http://aroundtheworldbyaccident.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Saluki (30 Aug 2013)

Sorry to hear of your ex leaving but delighted that you get to follow your dream.
I think that I would like to do something like that but I have dogs, a hubby on dialysis etc so it is unlikely to happen. I say, go for it and have a great time.
That hooking up with a charity, getting sponsorship etc is a fab idea. Go to the newspapers and I bet people would be interested in your house if they read about your round the world plans.


----------



## djb1971 (30 Aug 2013)

My wife is the keeping the house but said I can sod off cycling anyway!

Enjoy it


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2013)

@sparkyman just go for it


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Aug 2013)

Sounds like a dream trip...but reality can be different. That's not a trip really...more of a total life change...which could be good..or not as the case may be.
I guess the important thing is that you do it because you want to and not as an escape plan
Or knee jerk reaction...although it sounds like you had it planned for a while.

I


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Aug 2013)

best wishes and good luck. we did/tried to do something similar in february 2011. Ended in a rather unfortuanate incident after 12 months on the road and 9,000 miles but we loved every single minute of it (except for around 2 mins of the incident).

We loved cycling up to Nordkapp and Grense Jakobselv (Norwegian/Russian border at the Barent's sea) and don't forget to include the Lofoten Islands - they are simply stunning... (your map points don't include the Lofoten Islands - they are truely worth while if you have never been before). We did the artic cirlce crossing in Norway which was a fantastic day.

Otherwise getting a visa for Iran is a doddle and one of the easiest to obtain/use and extend. Your route across the Capsian sea could be problematical. I know of plenty of tourers who have run into trouble with visas expiring whilst waiting for a boat/ship to take them across. Several resorted to flying.

As for your age, don't let that stop you. I also know plenty of tourers much older (60-70 yrs old) who cover 60 miles a day on year long tours.


----------



## CopperBrompton (30 Aug 2013)

Fantastic - have a brilliant trip, and of course create a blog for it.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2013)

swl said:


> My wife's wondering why I'm looking at her in that peculiar fashion ...


----------



## sparkyman (31 Aug 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Good luck on your ride Sparkyman (I've just bought a house so not in the market - sorry )
> 
> A friend of mine toured from Darlington to Nepal a couple years ago. If you fancy having a look at what he did then his blog is here: -
> http://aroundtheworldbyaccident.blogspot.co.uk/


 
I shall give that a read thanks


----------



## sparkyman (31 Aug 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> best wishes and good luck. we did/tried to do something similar in february 2011. Ended in a rather unfortuanate incident after 12 months on the road and 9,000 miles but we loved every single minute of it (except for around 2 mins of the incident).
> 
> We loved cycling up to Nordkapp and Grense Jakobselv (Norwegian/Russian border at the Barent's sea) and don't forget to include the Lofoten Islands - they are simply stunning... (your map points don't include the Lofoten Islands - they are truely worth while if you have never been before). We did the artic cirlce crossing in Norway which was a fantastic day.
> 
> ...


 
The map points are mostly placed in areas I want to visit rather then specifics, would be thousands of the buggers if i pin pointed everywhere and ever point of interest.

Those Islands look beautiful, might have to have alook while i am up there..

Sparkyman


----------



## sparkyman (31 Aug 2013)

MarkF said:


> Sounds great Sparkyman, I wish I could do the same, I worry I might get too old before I can do r.e.a.l.l.y long tour, I am 50 too. I know my cycling drives Mrs Mark nuts, was wondering what other things, specifically, caused your wife to leave........
> 
> My friends wife walked out 3 years back, since, he's lived in Amsterdam, Barcelona and is currently employed teaching English in Bangkok, happy as Larry he is.


 
Are you looking for tip on driving yours off  No Idea what it was that drove the final nail in, probably cumulative issues over the years, was sad (am sad) about the break up but now looking at it as a opportunity rather then a loss. 

Sparkyman


----------



## RhythMick (31 Aug 2013)

I'd consider one of those water bottles which filters EVERYTHING out, makes finding safe drinking water easy.


----------



## sparkyman (31 Aug 2013)

RhythMick said:


> I'd consider one of those water bottles which filters EVERYTHING out, makes finding safe drinking water easy.


 
Great Idea, I will have look for one or maybe those straw things I saw on TV a while ago.


----------



## byegad (31 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I'll give you £200 for the house if it helps.
> 
> Hope the trip exceeds your expectations.


 
The offer for the house probably didn't!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2013)

Nah, you want the water bottle. And one of the stoves that re-charges your cell-phone by burning twigs or something. Good luck on selling the house. See the world, and enjoy it. Americans are pretty Anglophillic, so long as we are not near some Bicentennial or Tricentennial or some such thing. If you are in Central Illinois in the Fall, avoid Burgoo. Like Haggis in a kettle.


----------



## sparkyman (1 Sep 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nah, you want the water bottle. And one of the stoves that re-charges your cell-phone by burning twigs or something. Good luck on selling the house. See the world, and enjoy it. Americans are pretty Anglophillic, so long as we are not near some Bicentennial or Tricentennial or some such thing. If you are in Central Illinois in the Fall, avoid Burgoo. Like Haggis in a kettle.



Like the term like haggis in kettle


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Sep 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Good luck on your ride Sparkyman (I've just bought a house so not in the market - sorry )
> 
> A friend of mine toured from Darlington to Nepal a couple years ago. If you fancy having a look at what he did then his blog is here: -
> http://aroundtheworldbyaccident.blogspot.co.uk/


Nice blog, getting into it now with a big mug of milky coffee


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Sep 2013)

Have you thought of renting the house out while you are away. It is ok going cycling but burning bridges is another thing. It would also give you an income while you are on the road.

There is a DFDS freight ferry from Immingham to Esjberg. I have been on it with my motorbike. It is a bit of facing but it is easier than riding to Harwich.

The Lofoten Islands is a must if you are up there. North Cape is just a point on a map but there is nothing there and it is expensive to get there.

If you ever get to Denmark give me a shout and I will come and ride with you for a few days.

Steve


----------



## drewc65 (1 Sep 2013)

Fair play to you sparkieman, you certainley got some guts . better to do that then sat there crying into your beer hope all goes well for you. will you be making a blog or whatever they call it these days


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Sep 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> The Lofoten Islands is a must if you are up there. *North Cape* is just a point on a map but there is nothing there and* it is expensive to get there*.


 
Access into the Nordkapp (or North Cape) visitor's centre was free for us. Over 50% of the cyclists we spoke to that day got in free. From what we could tell, it was up to the person on the booth and they were much more inclined to let you in free if you looked like you were finishing your tour (or in celebrating your arrival) than starting your tour there. The undersea tunnel is free to cyclists as well.

We were exceptionally lucky with the weather though, arriving around midnight and getting to see the midnight sun - that for me was one of the highlights of the trip.
I will warn you though, it is a hard journey to get there (to the visitor's centre) once on the island, simply because of the terrain, but the support from tourists who had driven passed us during the day was incredible and really added to the atmosphere. They were all waving and cheering us on, but it is a tourist 'trap' however I am happy to say it is one that I enjoyed.


----------



## Jaco45er (1 Sep 2013)

Good luck Sparkyman 

I done my first 40 miles yesterday so would struggle to get out of the Uk by Christmas. Which is lucky for the wife, she can't cook and I can !!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2013)

I have grown addicted to Cornish Pasties. I'm not going anywhere. Smartest thing I ever did was tell the future Mrs GA to come down to my end of the table at some student get-together we were at. 25 years ago.


----------



## MickyMickster (3 Sep 2013)

All the best sparkyman.


----------



## bof (4 Sep 2013)

Good luck. I'd be cautious about selling the house. Many years ago I did something similar after my first marriage broke up, I'd started by planning six months off as I could easily afford it from a very high paid temporary job I had had, but in fact I discovered that six months constantly on the road away from friends and family was enough for me - and you may find some time period is for you, hence renting it out so you can keep your furniture etc. if you decide you have had enough,or want to break the round the world up into chunks.

My ambition when I retire in 2-3 years is London-Beijing which at 60 now I reckon I am fit enough to do in 6-7months without rushing, but hopefully with family/friends joining me for bits of it. And that's long enough for me!


----------



## sparkyman (4 Sep 2013)

bof said:


> Good luck. I'd be cautious about selling the house. Many years ago I did something similar after my first marriage broke up, I'd started by planning six months off as I could easily afford it from a very high paid temporary job I had had, but in fact I discovered that six months constantly on the road away from friends and family was enough for me - and you may find some time period is for you, hence renting it out so you can keep your furniture etc. if you decide you have had enough,or want to break the round the world up into chunks.
> 
> My ambition when I retire in 2-3 years is London-Beijing which at 60 now I reckon I am fit enough to do in 6-7months without rushing, but hopefully with family/friends joining me for bits of it. And that's long enough for me!



I will be buying a smaller cheap place to come back to should I need to do so, My Daughter shall live there while i am away. I did plan on just selling but I have realized That that was too much of a risk. SO i shall use the difference between the two to fund the trip (should still have 20-30k so that will be plenty)


----------



## Licramite (4 Sep 2013)

My wife suddenly is all dead keen on me going off and cycling around the world - I always get worried when shes agrees with me.


----------



## jags (5 Sep 2013)

went cycling with a guy that lives here in town,he cycled the world last year i think india was his favourate place but what cracked him up is when he would sit for a meal, and a hugh crown would gather and stare at him he said this happened all over india it get very annoying, seen some amazing sights so much so that he got kinda used to it and it became no big deal, but the people that he met along the way made it a magical tour.so go for it and the very best of luck.


----------



## Lincov (7 Sep 2013)

I don't know if you've seen this blog, but it's of a couple of brothers trying to do the same thing. I think you'll pick up a few tips! With a husband and 3-year old, I can but dream :-) http://abrothersjourneyaroundtheworld.co.uk/


----------



## Saluki (7 Sep 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Good luck on your ride Sparkyman (I've just bought a house so not in the market - sorry )
> 
> A friend of mine toured from Darlington to Nepal a couple years ago. If you fancy having a look at what he did then his blog is here: -
> http://aroundtheworldbyaccident.blogspot.co.uk/



I sat and read this from bottom to top the other night. I was so engrossed that it was gone 2am before I finished it.


----------



## Simon_m (10 Sep 2013)

Sorry to hear that, but the title made me chuckle all the same. Great reason to go!!


----------



## MarkF (11 Sep 2013)

I rented out my house to a nurse, early '90's, and set off around the USA. She soon stopped paying rent and her boyfriend (now moved in) started to wreck the place. I needed the rent to fund my continuing trip and the hassle ruined my fun.


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2013)

I think it takes a lot of courage and determination to do something like that as most of us like our comfort zone ( with all its pitfalls mind you) but it is some sort of security. I admire you for even considering it and hope your dream will come true. Keep us posted.


----------



## Licramite (24 Sep 2013)

yes my experience of renting my house was a nightmare, I would have been better off selling it, stashing the cash and buying back into the market.
cycling around the world sounds likde a dream but it's a mighty big risk - I would still love to do it.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2013)

Licramite said:


> yes my experience of renting my house was a nightmare, I would have been better off selling it, stashing the cash and buying back into the market.
> cycling around the world sounds likde a dream but it's a mighty big risk - I would still love to do it.


I know why you might say that but the idea of "buying back into the market" is also somewhat risky/fraught.


----------



## Chris Norton (24 Sep 2013)

Decent estate agent that does the renting out can sort out all the problems of renting a joint out.


----------



## Licramite (24 Sep 2013)

Chris Norton said:


> Decent estate agent that does the renting out can sort out all the problems of renting a joint out.


god I whish I had had one. - no such luck. - bloody useless and when I went to sue for damages I was basically told , you cannot take what they don't have. and legally I'm not allowed to break bones or cut flesh off in compensation.


----------



## Brains (25 Sep 2013)

Licramite said:


> god I whish I had had one. - no such luck. - bloody useless and when I went to sue for damages I was basically told , you cannot take what they don't have. *and legally I'm not allowed to break bones or cut flesh off in compensation*.



My experience is however, that this can be arranged. It cost even more money which you willl not get back, but there is a degree of closure and satisfaction


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 Sep 2013)

You can't trust tenants for the mostpart. I watch mine like a hawk , not because I want to but because they are both careless and I have to.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Sep 2013)

Brains said:


> My experience is however, that this can be arranged. It cost even more money which you willl not get back, but there is a degree of closure and satisfaction


----------



## Alistair thomson (26 Sep 2013)

Some women just don't understand .


----------



## Noodley (27 Sep 2013)

Life's supposed to be fun, hope you have a great time.


----------



## The Don (27 Sep 2013)

So jealous! Sounds like your plans are a dream come true


----------

